# Aston Villa Vs Queens Park Rangers 2/2 3:45AM GMT+8



## iwantobet (Feb 1, 2012)

*ENGLISH PREMIER LEAGUE: 12 BET Aston Villa Vs Queens Park Rangers 2/2 3:45AM GMT+8*

On home ground Aston Villa has won 3, drawn 3 and lost 5 matches. This ranks the Villans 13th in home team performance in the English Premier League. On away ground Queens Park Rangers has won 3, drawn 1 and lost 7 matches. This ranks QPR 15th in away team performance in the English Premier League.

Concerning matches played at home against the bottom 6 this season Aston Villa has collected 1.33 points on average in 6 matches.When looking at matches played away against the mid 8 this season Queens Park Rangers has collected 1 point on average in 3 matches.












*1x2 odds offered at 12 BET

Aston Villa : 1.84
Queens Park Rangers : 4.39
Draw : 3.35*


----------



## 30minsoccer (Feb 1, 2012)

Aston Villa has only three wins in home matches, this period. The team has difficulties in scoring. QPR is trying to stay in the league, because there is only a two point distance from the danger zone. In away matches, the performance is better with more wins. No goal in the first 10 minutes.


----------



## 30minsoccer (Feb 2, 2012)

First goal @ 12' Win!


----------



## BgFutbol (Feb 2, 2012)

I never bet on minutes betting.
What were the odds for no goal in the first 10 minutes?


----------

